

Fortune: The 50 smartest people in tech  - yarapavan
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/07/09/the-50-smartest-people-in-tech/

======
yarapavan
Smartest CEO: Steve Jobs

Smartest designer: Jonathan Ive

Smartest analyst: Mary Meeker

Smartest founder: Mark Zuckerberg

Smartest Engineer: Christophe Bisciglia

Smartest Academic: Danah Boyd

Smartest Hybrid: James Cameron

Smartest investor: Jim Breyer

Smartest Scientist: Robert Morris

Smartest Executive: Todd Bradley

------
igravious
Nearly all the smartest people in tech are from the US - 1/20th of the world's
population, all the brains. Who'd have thunk it?

